# Thailand



## ein Angler (27. Februar 2013)

Hi Leute
Ich brauche mal eine Ansage von Thailand (Westregion Khao Lack)
Ich habe Anfang Mai Urlaub in Thailand gebucht, wie ist denn da das Wetter zu der Zeit. Urlaub geht bis 12 Mai.
Ein Statement wäre sehr schön von jemanden der zur der Zeit schon mal da war.
Andreas


----------



## magut (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Thailand*

Ich war die letzten 2 Feb. und die erste März Woche dort und da war´s schön
was ich nicht versteh  -- du buchst Urlaub und weisst nicht wie das Wetter dort ist#q

Oder ich seh da was falsch;+
l.G.
Mario


----------



## ein Angler (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Thailand*

Hi
Es ist eigentlich so das meine Frau die Reise zu Ihrem Geburtstag gebucht hat. Ich habe mich um nichts gekümmert. Nun soll aber da genau die Regenzeit sein.
Deshalb die Frage ob einer zu der Zeit schon da war.
Sie ist nun am überlegen sie zu stornieren= 900weg.Umbuchen geht nicht.
Deshalb nochmal die Bitte mal was zum Wetter berichten.
Monat Mai.
Andreas


----------



## magut (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Thailand*

lass dich vom Wort "Regenzeit" nicht verunsichern.
das ist meistens so, daß es einmal/zweimal am Tag ordentlich schüttet (halbe STD) und 10 min drauf scheint die Sonne. Zumindest war es in Hua Hin so um die Zeit.
Temperaturen schätz ich um 30-35 Grad Grad dort in der Ecke.
Genaueres wird dir aber jedes Reisebüro sagen können.
l.G.
Mario


----------



## Mettwurstalarm (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Thailand*

1. Urlaub Regenzeit in Hua Hin = traumhaft! :vik:
2. Urlaub Regenzeit, Rundreise von Bangkok nach Phuket = traumhaft! :vik:

Ich habe die Regenzeit in Thailand deutlich angenehmer empfunden als die deutschen Sommer.


----------



## ein Angler (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Thailand*

Danke für den Auftrieb.
Andreas


----------



## pkbenny (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Thailand*

Wenn du da bist solltest du auch mal angeln fahren, sofern dich deine Frau lässt. |supergri
Ich kann aus eigener Erfahrung Meik empfehlen:

http://thai-saltwaterfishing.com/


----------



## Mordsfisch (1. März 2013)

*AW: Thailand*

Geht die Regenzeit nicht irgendwann im Juli los?

MfG,

Peter


----------



## ein Angler (2. März 2013)

*AW: Thailand*

Hi pkbenny
Kann man da was mieten in deinem Link. In den Kanaren war ich auch angeln da gab es alles inclusive vollste Seekrankheit:g.
Die Regenzeit soll im Westen schon im Mai und Juni sein.
Andreas


----------



## cheynei (2. März 2013)

*AW: Thailand*

Zu dem Wetter kann ich dir nichts sagen, Regenzeit kann erträglich sein oder auch nicht...
Aber möchte dir einen heißen Tip zum Angeln dort zukommen lassen.
In Bang Muang, von Khao Lak ca 30km, gibt es 2 Angelläden. Einer auf der Hauptstrasse genau gegenüber von der eigentlichen Einfahrt ins Dorf und einen mitten im Dorf.
Der mitten in Bang Muang ist mein Tip, der Besitzer ist ein leidenschaftlicher, gut ausgerüsteter Angler. Hab dort die einzige Stella bei ihm im Gebrauch gesehen.
Mit ihm habe ich eine Tagestour zu einem vorgelagerten grossen Riff gemacht. Es wurde ausschließlich mit Popper auf Trevally gefischt, Ausbeute waren ca 10 Stück. Schleppen wäre auch möglich gewesen.
Der Trip ging über 10 Stunden, und gefühlten 1000 Würfen.
Er angelt dabei selbst und ist sehr engagiert.
Bietet je nach Jahreszeit und Wetter auch andere Touren an.
Dort in dem Ort findest du /ihr ein Tsunamidenkmal, also sightseeing und anschließend den Laden aufsuchen um eine Ausfahrt zu buchen. 
Der Laden liegt im linken Ortsteil nicht direkt mit Seeblick.
Von Bang Muang ist außerdem die Überfahrt zu Ko Kho Khao möglich, eine schöne Insel mit einem riesigen Sandstrand.
Ich war im Jahr 2010 dort.
Der Link weiter oben macht einen guten Eindruck allerdings sind die dort aufgerufenen Preise mehr als doppelt so hoch! 
Handeln nicht vergessen!
Würde mich über einen Bericht nach deiner Rückkehr freuen, man weiß ja nie wann man wieder dort hinkommt.

Gruss

Dirk


----------



## Duke Nukem (2. März 2013)

*AW: Thailand*

http://www.khaolak-thailand.de/wetter-in-khaolak.shtml

  Zitat: "Mitte April begonnt die offizielle Regenzeit und damit auch Wechsel der Mosunwinde. Das Wetter ist zu dieser Zeit an der Westküste und damit auch in Khao Lak sehr unbeständig. Es regnet öfter und am Strand gibt es auch schon mal hohe Wellen."

  I.d.R lässt sich an den Hotelpreisen gut ablesen, welches die begehrtere Jahreszeit ist.

  Ich war mal im März dort zum Tauchen, allerdings vor den Tsunami. Etwa 3 südlich vom Ortseingang gab es einen NP in dem man zu einer einsamen Bucht mit Traumstrand wandern konnte. Genug Wasser und Zeit mitnehmen. #6 (Regenschirm nicht vergessen)


  Andreas


----------



## pkbenny (2. März 2013)

*AW: Thailand*



ein Angler schrieb:


> Hi pkbenny
> Kann man da was mieten in deinem Link. In den Kanaren war ich auch angeln da gab es alles inclusive vollste Seekrankheit:g.
> Die Regenzeit soll im Westen schon im Mai und Juni sein.
> Andreas



Also die Preise sind inkl. Leihgerät. Das Trollinggeschirr ist ausreichend, aber es sind ja auch in der Regel keine Riesenfische dort zu erwarten, da das Gebiet zu flach ist.
Das Poppinggeschirr ist vom feinsten. Rute weiß ich nicht, aber er fischt Daiwa Saltiga Dogfights.
Die Preise sind so hoch, weil er als Guide mitkommt und das Boot inkl. Kapitän bezahlen muss. Er fährt nicht selbst.
Das Boot ist etwas betagt, also erwarte keinen Luxus 
Aber fast alle Longtails sind unter deutschen Gesichtspunkten eher als Seelenverkäufer zu beurteilen 
Auf GT haben wir keinen Erfolg gehabt, das hörte sich bei Cheynei deutlich erfolgreicher an. Beim Trolling gabs Wahoos, einen Queenfish und einen Barrakuda. Die Wahoos hatten so alle 7 Kilo.
Auf Handeln hat er sich nicht eingelassen. Handeln ist eher angesagt bei den Einheimischen.
Wenn du vorher alles klar machen willst, solltest du über Meik buchen. Wenn du was sparen willst und spontan bist, dann würde ich Cheyneis Rat befolgen.
So oder so viel Spaß und Erfolg!


----------



## ein Angler (2. März 2013)

*AW: Thailand*

Hi
Danke euch für die Tipps, werde ich beherzigen.
Das mit dem Wetter, hoffentlich erwischt es uns nicht gerade so ungünstig. Fahren die auch zu der Zeit raus wenn es auf einmal ungemütlich werden kann.
Andreas der sich schon 10 Stunden im Flieger sieht und für was. #c


----------



## Duke Nukem (2. März 2013)

*AW: Thailand*

Die Tauchboote ~12-15m sind etwa bis Bft 6 rausgefahren. Allerdings haben es manche Gäste später bereut mitgefahren zu sein.|supergri


Andreas


----------



## u-see fischer (2. März 2013)

*AW: Thailand*



ein Angler schrieb:


> ....Andreas der sich schon 10 Stunden im Flieger sieht und für was. #c



Fahr (flieg) mal dahin, wirst Du nicht bereuen. Kenne bin zum heutigen Tag niemand dem Thailand, egal zu elcher Jahreszeit, nicht gefallen hat.


----------



## Maik77 (29. März 2013)

*AW: Thailand*



ein Angler schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> Ich brauche mal eine Ansage von Thailand (Westregion Khao Lack)
> Ich habe Anfang Mai Urlaub in Thailand gebucht, wie ist denn da das Wetter zu der Zeit. Urlaub geht bis 12 Mai.
> Ein Statement wäre sehr schön von jemanden der zur der Zeit schon mal da war.
> Andreas


Wir waren im November letzten Jahres in Bankok und auf Koh Samui.Angeblich Regenzeit.Es hat in 2 Wochen zwei mal eine Stunde geregnet.Die restliche Zeit hatten wir Hammerwetter!!!
Vergleich es nicht mit dem Wetter in Deutschland.Es war ein geiler Urlaub und Fische habe ich auch gefangen.(Baracuda und White Snapper)


----------



## ein Angler (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Thailand*

hi
life bericht von abu dhabi
herrliches wetter ueber dreissig grad und gleich gehts nachbangkok


----------

